# Orbea Onix TRV



## dean407 (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone out there have one? I am considering it as my 1st rode bike. 

How do you like it? 


Dean


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

I have an 2009 Onix with Ultegra, so basically the same bike you are looking at, just marginally different components. You won't be disappointed assuming it fits you well and you get properly fitted. It's a fantastic bike and, around here at least, unique. Hardly anyone rides Orbea around here so it stands out as something different and interesting in a sea of Cannondale, Specialized, and Giant (nothing against those bikes, just popular around here).


----------



## dean407 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks- saw the thread about them after I posted this. Appreciate the feedback though.

-Dean


----------

